# 2 more



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

After adding 2 more reds to my existing 7 I now hve 9 in my 120g. They have never been more alive. They left their favorite corner to swim the entire tank, top to bottom. This is awesome and I recomend overstocking Natts.

-Kevin-


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Regaurdless of what I previously posted, If this is going to be the best P site, We better get some serious action here. I know there are more than 10 members here. Don't be afraid to give your opinion. Ask anything on your mind...that is what forums are for..........I should be an administrater.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

luva40, your encouragement of the board is great. If you were an administrator, what would you do? The time between your posts was roughly an hour and a half. Shouldnt you allow a little more time for an intelligent response on a Friday night?

Regarding your original intention of this thread, I completely agree with overstocking natts. I am not gonna lie, I will probably attempt to put 9 in my 90 gallon. I dont think the 20g rule applies to pygos. My experience is that they are happier and more energetic in larger groups.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

How many would you guys recommend in a 55g?


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi.I had 2 reds in a 55 for a year.When they got to 9" they started fighting like behavior.I suspected this would happen so about 3-4 months ago I picked up 3 juvie's.(That's all the stores near me sell)About 3 weeks ago I mixed the 3-31/2" reds in the 55 with the 9"ers.So I now have 5 reds in a 55.The fighting with the larger pair has stopped,and 4 of the 5 school together.They are all alot less skittish now and are MUCH more aggressive when feeding.I don't know how long they will live peacefully together,but it has worked out great so far.
Later Eric


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I can't say it enough overstocking reds is a PLUS! I don't follow that bogus uneducated claim of 20g per fish that so many follow like they are some kind of cattle. It only depends on what species of piranha will I go for it. I would do it on piraya but only if they were big.

Once again I told you overstocking was a good thing*wanting to ram this thread up the idiots who think otherwise* :veryangry:

SMTT


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Its really the best way to come up with breeding pairs. That is why I am overstocking.

-Kevin-


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

luva40 said:


> Ask anything on your mind...that is what forums are for..........I should be an administrater.


Marco, have you learnt how to spell, and changed your username?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

LOL...no I'm Kevin.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is Marco's most commen saying, after 
I got mad skillz! :rockin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am planning on putting like 9-11 natts in my 90g....overstocking is great. Put 5-7 in your 55g.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey xenon how big are you getting this natts.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I have a friend with 10 in a 9 about 6 inches and 2 have paired up!

I also have a friend with 11 in a 80 and 1 has paired up in the couple weeks they've been in there.

I'd overstock if I had tank space and piranha resources besides shipping. I guess serrasalmus is my best bet for now.


----------

